# Age Groups



## Mr Robusto (Jun 11, 2007)

I have been trying to read as many back posts as i can and have figured out by different comments that there is a vast range of ages here.


Does better wine come from age???


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 11, 2007)

Just starting out.


----------



## masta (Jun 11, 2007)

The best wine is produced by the folks who have the most passion about making it!


At it for 5 years!


----------



## jwmaverick (Jun 11, 2007)

Age of the wine and the experience is a perfect blend. I've been at it for 10 years and still continue to learn.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

At it 2 years and have learned a lot from these people mainly, but used
to jump around on a few other forums but those people are a little
snobbish to people who make fruit wines and kit wines, God forbid you
accidently post a kit or fruit wine in their off the vine
area!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm a little over 2 years now, and I agree with Masta, it's about the passion, like an artist with a subject.


As your wine cellar fills up and you give some a little time to age, you appreciate your talents.


I like most of the wines that I make, some I prefer over most commercial wines that I can buy. Is it because they are actually better? Don't know, I would like to think so, but I think it's becauseI made it with my hands and heart.


----------



## Bert (Jun 11, 2007)

I have been at this for about 5 years...and still learning
And I like the way jobe05 put it....something I can do and make and enjoy doing..


----------



## geocorn (Jun 11, 2007)

The demographic of the wine maker is 40-65 years old.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

Its no wonder Ive learned so much on this site!


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 11, 2007)

See... people at our age CAN still learn something!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 12, 2007)

A couple years for me as well. 90+% of what I have learned came from this site or being directed somewhere from this site.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jun 13, 2007)

3 months here!!


Mrs Chevy and I feel really comfortable with what we are doing. I mean in the way of making kits and tweaking them abit. We just got some rhubarb from a friend and will start that batch after the weekend.(our first batch from "scratch".


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2007)

Now your fermenting!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2007)

For Real!


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 14, 2007)

I became addicted to winemaking at age 31 and am still jonesing at age 44.


----------



## kaluba (Dec 29, 2007)

IVe been in this forum for 3 mths and still have nothin in the bucket



It has absolutley nothing to do with this forum. I am ready just not quite sure if that makes any since


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 12, 2008)

Kalaba , have you pitched some yeast yet?


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Gotta get going Kaluba. 
It's like swimming. Once you're in the water you wonder why it took you so long.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

You better watch the expiration date on that yeast .



just kidding *Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## A1190w (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been making wine for almost 2 years now but I do have over 50 years of tasting experience.


Andy


----------



## Old Submariner (Feb 26, 2008)

kaluba said:


> IVe been in this forum for 3 mths and still have nothin in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kaluba, come over to the west side of town and I will show you how to put something in that bucket.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2008)

Old Sub...what's your Avatar??? An Australian Shepard???? We have Blue Heeler/Dingos....


----------



## pizz65 (Feb 26, 2008)

I just put my first one in the bucket this past sunday... It's working good looking forward for friday to check the SG and mayby get it into the carboy... got to get use to all these terms.


----------

